# Какой цвет аккордеона в моде?



## Старков (24 Дек 2010)

Какой сейчас в моде или пользуются спросом цвет хорошего аккордеона (черный,красный,белый...)? Необходимо сделать подарок.


----------



## wladik (24 Дек 2010)

Розовый.


----------



## Старков (24 Дек 2010)

Меня цвет вашего инструмента не интересует...


----------



## drunf (25 Дек 2010)

Только не перламутровый. Как по мне, лучше черный.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (25 Дек 2010)

Если вы собираетесь подарить качественный концертный аккордеон,то на многих международных конкурсах существует ,как бы дресс код.Инструмент черный или как исключение для девушки-белый.Не везде,конечно.А если ,на уровне музшколы и любительства,то цвет выбирайте ,какой понравится.А вообще то, не столько цвет важен,как качество и состояние инструмента.Даже новые они все разные.


----------



## akkordeonist.by (25 Дек 2010)

Черный или белый,но не красный!мб кому-то и нравится,но мне неТ


----------



## Старков (25 Дек 2010)

Всем спасибо,вопрос решен.


----------

